# Pace Sticks



## LCIS-Tech (1 Jun 2006)

Anyone here know where someone can purchase one of these (A Pace Stick) around here?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2006)

Pace Stick
http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=products/index.php&indid=393


----------



## LCIS-Tech (1 Jun 2006)

danke


----------

